# Entity Code Rejections



## wendym98 (Feb 9, 2018)

I just started a new job at an OBGYN practice and I'm trying to help them clean up their clearinghouse and this si something that I've found and can't figure out how to correct it.

We are having payer rejections for example......

HC: 57410:51 Returned to Entity. NOte. This code requires use of an Entity Code. Submitter.

What in the world does this mean?


----------

